

Show HN: React-live - uxtemple
https://dariocravero.github.com/react-live

======
jauco
FYI:

    
    
        Refused to execute script from 'https://rawgithub.com/ajaxorg/ace-builds/master/src/ace.js' because its MIME type ('text/html') is not executable, and strict MIME type checking is enabled.
    

in chrome

~~~
swah
To me: "Please contact its owner and ask them to use cdn.rawgit.com instead,
which has no traffic limit."

~~~
peri
Sorry, I am having this problem in another browser, who should the GP contact?

~~~
swah
Sorry, that was another error that I got!

~~~
peri
No worries! I've been swapping between laptop and personal litigious fruit pad
so I wasn't sure if it was me or you

------
joelburget
I built something similar. It's meant to duplicate the live editing
functionality on the React homepage. My repo has components for live
compilation of react code, the codemirror editor, and using both of them
together.

demo: [http://joelburget.github.io/react-live-
editor/](http://joelburget.github.io/react-live-editor/)

code: [https://github.com/joelburget/react-live-
editor](https://github.com/joelburget/react-live-editor)

------
yoctonaut
From the Safari console:

    
    
       SyntaxError: Unexpected token '<' [ace.js:0]
    
       ReferenceError: Can't find variable: ace
    
       TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'this.state.editor.getSession')
    

Aha: hosting ace.js on rawgithub has earned you a blacklisting for abuse, on
the grounds of too many requests. Using cdn.rawgit.com instead of rawgit.com
should fix it.

------
pbreit
Any hint on what I should do to try it out? How do I dump something on #el?

------
kaoD
While the asset URLs are updated to the CDN, here's the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/dariocravero/react-
live/](https://github.com/dariocravero/react-live/)

------
drum
Worked well for me in Chrome. One very minor suggestion - perhaps you should
add the text "You can dump stuff on #el" to the code to show beginners where
to edit.

------
ldng
Not working for me. Firefox 35 on Linux. No console error. I have it working
in Chromium.

